# Schwinn in Ind.



## cr250mark (Jul 23, 2022)

Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## buickmike (Jul 23, 2022)

My area but on my way to work now


----------



## vincev (Jul 23, 2022)

buickmike said:


> My area but on my way to work now



Right by my house in CP but dont need another bike right now.


----------



## tripointautomall (Jul 23, 2022)

I will pay someone 200 for the chainguard if u get it


----------



## volksboy57 (Jul 23, 2022)

that chainguard shouldn't be 200 dollars hard to find


----------



## buickmike (Jul 23, 2022)

The prices are going up everyday.. Lots of Schwinn's out there , As they are found new owners often turn into collector s.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 23, 2022)

volksboy57 said:


> that chainguard shouldn't be 200 dollars hard to find



 super hard guard to find in decent shape... 36/37  jewel tank autocycle and 37 Motorbike ONLY.


----------



## vincev (Jul 24, 2022)

Is this bike a Schwinn or just the guard ?? What year do ya think it is ??


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 24, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> super hard guard to find in decent shape... 36/37  jewel tank autocycle and 37 Motorbike ONLY.








vincev said:


> Is this bike a Schwinn or just the guard ?? What year do ya think it is ??









Old bike  $7,679
Listed 2 days ago in Crown Pt. IN

Message
Details
100$ old bike.


----------



## vincev (Jul 24, 2022)

tripple3 said:


> View attachment 1668197
> 
> View attachment 1668198
> View attachment 1668199
> ...



what brand do you think it is ??


----------



## vincev (Jul 24, 2022)

Seller raised price to $250


----------



## SchwereFaust (Jul 31, 2022)

vincev said:


> what brand do you think it is ??



ward


Its a Howthorne, i have one similar


----------



## SchwereFaust (Jul 31, 2022)

vincev said:


> what brand do you think it is ??



check the guys reviews...a scammer


----------



## vincev (Aug 1, 2022)

SchwereFaust said:


> check the guys reviews...a scammering



I saw that.he kept messaging me with lowering prices.I dont trust him.lol not a bike in that condition.


----------

